# 630w Be Quiet Pure Power L8 - Neue Kabel erhalten?



## Intel!...Ivybridge?! (6. April 2012)

Hallo Community,
Ich Vollhorst (!) habe ein be quiet Pure Power L8 630W Netzteil inclusive Kabel Management.(Model: BQT L8-CM-630W)

Da ich nun meine Grafikkarte einsenden musste (GTX 560 Ti - Artefakte in Battlefield 3) habe ich, da ich den genauen Zubehör nicht mehr wusste gegoogelt und aus versehen die Beiden PCIe Kabel (Rot, Grün) mit eingesendet. Als am Samstag die Replacement-Graka ankam und ich dann dort den eigentlichen Zubehör sah, stellte ich mit entsetzen fest das nun die beiden Kabel fehlen. Den Support angeschrieben (Mindfactory), dieser meinte dann das die Grafikkarte auf dem Weg zum Hersteller sei und es keine Möglichkeit gäbe mir die Kabel wieder zu beschaffen... ( :/ ).

Nun ist meine Frage: gibt es die Kabel irgendwo zu kaufen? Oder viel besser gäbe es die Möglichkeit diese von be quiet zu erhalten (Seriennummer auf Anfrage) ?
Habe schon gesucht nach den besagten Kabeln aber nichts gefunden und 88€ für das Netzteil möchte und kann ich nicht nochmal in ein Netzteil investieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Daniel

Anmerkung: Bei Computerbase hatte ich dies schon mal angesprochen. Allerdings hat es Stephan nicht mehr geschafft mir diese zuzusenden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2012)

Dann wende dich doch hier erneut an das Support Team


----------



## Intel!...Ivybridge?! (6. April 2012)

Hab ich gerade gemacht.


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (10. April 2012)

Hi, rufe bitte unseren Service (0800 - 0736 736) an. Sie werden dir sofort weiterhelfen und die Sache bearbeiten 

Chris


----------

